# Battery cases



## Budda (Jun 5, 2011)

hi,

i've been looking for AA, AAA, CR, & 18650 carrier.
Until now, I only found cheap plastic cases. 
Even if the overall built is ok, they lack of reliability in the hinges.

Any suggestion?


----------



## Glock27 (Jun 5, 2011)

I carry a spare 18650 in a waterproof match case. You can find them in Wal Mart sporting goods for a buck.
http://www.bestglide.com/waterproof_match_holder.html

G27


----------



## Budda (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks G27, I'd like something more size-specific.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 6, 2011)

I uses these:






But they do not exits in 18650 size.


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 7, 2011)

I uses those ^ too.

Not sure why they make the AAA in a 6 pk and the AA in 4 and 12 pks. If they start to make an 8 pk for AA/AAA maybe I'll buy a few.


----------



## Samy (Jun 7, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I uses these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just had a delivery of half a dozen of these from America land and I am quite pleased with them. I threw a couple of Eneloops into a 4xAA case to keep as spares with my work gear and do a great job of this.

Cheers


----------



## novice (Jun 7, 2011)

These 'Battery Storage Tubes' from lighthound.com work great for 2x18650, or 4xCR123a. 

http://www.lighthound.com/Lighthoun...batteries-or-4-x-CR-123-batteries_p_2803.html

Apparently they are 'pre-inflated' 2-liter pop bottles. Tough, waterproof, dirt cheap. There is just a smidgen of rattle room at the top, so I usually stuff a very tiny amount of plastic-something in there to make it quieter. With no disrespect intended to Countycomm.com, their 'tube vaults' appear to look identical, but are just a little too short (or differently internally tapered) to fit in 4xCR123a cells. 
Countycomm does make the only right-sized keychain 1xAA holder I've ever seen, the Delrin 'AA battery locker'.
For single cells, A geocaching 'large bison tube' fits 1xAAA pretty well, and a 'squat' aluminum pill fob is a good size for 1xCR123a.

The waterproof match case mentioned above is fairly size-specific for either 1x18650, or 2xCR123a, except you might want to roll some thin cardboard inside to reduce side-to-side rattle, and perhaps a little wadding on top, but they are not grossly oversized, and they're waterproof, and I think they are about $2 here in the States.


----------



## DasFriek (Jun 8, 2011)

The Battery Storage Tubes' from lighthound.com are awesome looking for the price.
I need water tight storage for CR123 and 18650 cells as my Olight M20 magazines may be just a step above duct tape as all they do is hold the cells together.


----------



## mellowman (Jun 8, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I uses these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have quite a few of these however they are only good for primaries not secondary batteries. Placing and removing batteries wears on the casings so it damages the wrapping on rechargeable batteries over time going in and out of the carrier.

I use these for rechargeables. They were available for like $5 shipped. Try bendoverbay.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FRAY8M/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 9, 2011)

mellowman said:


> I have quite a few of these however they are only good for primaries not secondary batteries. Placing and removing batteries wears on the casings so it damages the wrapping on rechargeable batteries over time going in and out of the carrier.
> 
> I use these for rechargeables. They were available for like $5 shipped. Try bendoverbay.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FRAY8M/?tag=cpf0b6-20


 
Which sizes are you using? I noticed the tabs put a little mark on the casing of a D cell that I didn't seat all the way. Haven't noticed anything significant on the rest of my rechargeables from C, D or 9v holders. Granted there's only been a few dozen times I put batteries in/out

That said, I could see them using a softer plastic. Price is an issue as well. I wonder if this orange AA holder is a different plastic? It has a different design than the other colors. (GITD plastic can be on the softer side as well - haven't compared in this case)

http://powerpax.3dcartstores.com/12AA-Pack-Battery-Caddy-orange_p_8.html

On the plus side it is a well designed product. You can put batteries in button up or button down. The 9v holder has a little ridge on the bottom to separate + and - if you put it in upside down. My battery drawer has never been so well organized.

For AA/AAA the cheap holders that are sometimes given away are fine by me. I could see where the scoring might be an issue there.


----------



## mellowman (Jun 9, 2011)

Size AA. Not sure softer plastic is will solve the problem. The initial lip is what keeps it sliding out and this what exacerbates any tears on the edge. The small bridge of plastic across the middle is usually what starts tears on the edge. Maybe it's just me, but I usually it the bridge putting AA in and again over time they wear.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 11, 2011)

I use this for a single AAA. It's a nitro pill holder purchased at cvs pharmacy. It's the most perfect size for aaa. The Battery has zero rattle. Only thing i had to do is dremel down the cap about 1mm. Now when it's screwed down it snugs down on the battery just barlely. Perfectly!
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/Nicrod750/1307835594.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/Nicrod750/1307835675.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/Nicrod750/1307835719.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/Nicrod750/1307836448.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## OCD (Jun 11, 2011)

> I use this for a single AAA. It's a nitro pill holder purchased at cvs pharmacy.



Nicrod, how long ago did you purchase this? I looked for these at CVS about a year ago and didn't find any. Unfortunately the only CVS close to me is out of my way to get to, so stopping on a regular basis to check isn't practical. I have to make a special trip.


----------



## HotWire (Jun 12, 2011)

Walmart sells a water resistant cell phone case that is just the right size for a bunch of 18650 batteries. They also sell a match case that will keep one 18650 watertight and safe. There are several places like Lighthound that sell tubes that will keep 2 18650s or 4 RCR123 cells safe. The cell phone case and the match case are both sold in the camping equipment section of the store.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 12, 2011)

OCD said:


> Nicrod, how long ago did you purchase this? I looked for these at CVS about a year ago and didn't find any. Unfortunately the only CVS close to me is out of my way to get to, so stopping on a regular basis to check isn't practical. I have to make a special trip.


 
I got this about 3 weeks ago. There $5.29+tx. I also have one that fits a 123. That one came from walmart. Let me know if u would really like one, I can pick one up and ship it to you.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 13, 2011)

And here's my perfect-fitting AAA battery case. 

























Btw, it happens to be a flashlight too.


----------



## OCD (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicrod said:


> Let me know if u would really like one, I can pick one up and ship it to you.


 
Nicrod, thanks for the generous offer! I made a trip to CVS and they had 3 of them!

Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 13, 2011)

OCD said:


> Nicrod, thanks for the generous offer! I made a trip to CVS and they had 3 of them!
> 
> Thanks again for the offer.


 
No problem at all! Glad you were able to acquire some! Let me know how you like em, after a little grinding.

Zeruel, that's a pretty sweet battery case you have yourself. I was gona ask where you got it until I saw it was a flashlight. Still really sweet. I was thinking to try out the titanium ones at battery junction. There $25.00 each. They have one that holds AAA, then if u need it for AA you just unscrew an inner piece to fit it. Anyone have this, I would like to know how u like it??


----------



## OCD (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicrod said:


> No problem at all! Glad you were able to acquire some! Let me know how you like em, after a little grinding.



Nicrod, did you grind the cap or the body? With the cap screwed all the way down on mine, I had just a little battery rattle up and down. I has some soft foam from which I cut a small piece and put it in the bottom of the body. Now the cap contacts the top of the battery and the foam acts as a spring (and insulator) on the bottom of the battery and eliminates the rattle.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 13, 2011)

OCD said:


> Nicrod, did you grind the cap or the body? With the cap screwed all the way down on mine, I had just a little battery rattle up and down. I has some soft foam from which I cut a small piece and put it in the bottom of the body. Now the cap contacts the top of the battery and the foam acts as a spring (and insulator) on the bottom of the battery and eliminates the rattle.


 
On my specimen, without modifying the cap wouldn't screw all the way down because the battery was a tad too tall. So I ground about 1 complete thread off the "cap" and kept test fitting it until I was screwed all the way down. It sounds like yours is a little taller for some reason but u found a good fix nonetheless. 

Nick


----------



## david57strat (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Battery cases (Pic Heavy)*



Budda said:


> hi,i've been looking for AA, AAA, CR, & 18650 carrier.Until now, I only found cheap plastic cases. Even if the overall built is ok, they lack of reliability in the hinges.Any suggestion?


By now, I imagine you've already come across the case that suits your needs, but for anyone else looking for a highly dependable case to carry their 18650s and CR123s, I highly recommend a Pelican 1010 case. It's waterproof, crushproof, airtight, and has very solid hinges. 

The 1010 will hold 10 18650 batteries, or you can combine those with CR123 batteries in tubes like you'd use on your CR123/18650 lights anyway, and they're very secure.If you're looking to carry just CR123 batteries, they make an insert that will house twelve of them very firmly (see pictures). I bought mine at Battery Junction on-line.

For carrying combinations of AA, AAA, and CR123 batteries, I've been using Maxpedition Volta battery cases; but I haven't had them very long, and I, too, question how long I can expect the hinges to last, before they wear out and eventually break. So far, no problems, though.I'd stick with Pelican, for super sturdy cases for just about anything. They've been around a long time and have a solid reputation. Notice, in the pictures, the AAAs can kind of rattle around; so, I ended up using a small piece of foam between the cover and the batteries, to prevent that (I don't like my pockets rattling lol).

True story: As all of you who have traveled with lithium batteries know, TSA do not allow them to be checked with your baggage. They have to be carry-on items, and they have to be properly sealed to insure against shorts. When I made my first airplane trip with lights that ran on lithium batteries last year, my stuff got temporarily held up at the security checkpoint, because TSA screeners confused my box of 12 Surefire CR123 batteries for bullets! Now - I don't own a firearm, and I have no clue what boxed bullets are supposed to look like, but I didn't want that happening to me ever again. Since then, I decided to carry them in my (at the time) newly-acquired 1010 case, and I've never had a problem since.










]





The Maxpedition Volta case...


----------



## ouchyfoot (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battery cases (Pic Heavy)*



> I've been using Maxpedition Volta battery cases; but I haven't had them very long, and I, too, question how long I can expect the hinges to last, before they wear out and eventually break. So far, no problems,



The Volta cases are great. 14500 are just a smidgen too long though.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 30, 2012)

novice said:


> These 'Battery Storage Tubes' from lighthound.com work great for 2x18650, or 4xCR123a...


In the bottle biz they are called *preforms.* I bought 15 from CountyComm a couple years ago and I love them. I'm constantly finding different uses for them.

They are made in many, MANY sizes. At least hundreds. Think of all the things we buy in different sized plastic bottles -- *and they all started out as preforms.* I have been looking for a *consumer oriented vendor* who has a few sizes *besides 2 liter.* If anyone knows of a preform store online please post the url. If I had the access I would buy MANY sizes of preforms.

The industry sources have a cool size for every cell you could want but they'll only sellin lots above 2,000-6,000 pieces. YIKES!


----------



## rshadd (Jul 30, 2012)

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## novice (Aug 5, 2012)

I wanted to give an update to my experiences with 'large size' Bison tubes, used for geocaching. The first time I ordered some, a couple of years ago, they fit an AAA cell great; all I did was shove a small amount of foam in the bottom of the tube, and the top of the cap, to prevent rattle. About a year or two later, I ordered some from an online dealer, and they had changed. There was a plastic insert 'sleeve' in the body, which was too narrow to drop in a single AAA cell, so I pulled it out with needle-nose pliers, cut it off close to the base, shoved it back down in with something narrow, put in a small amount of some foam in the top 'cap', and it then worked fine for putting in 1xAAA. I just ordered several more recently. This new batch was stamped 'China' at the base of the tube. No plastic sleeve insert, and an AAA cell dropped into the tube fine, but the cap, which extended and fit down inside the body tube, has an internal dimension smaller than the outside dimension of an AAA cell. I managed to get one to work, sort of, by hand filing and dremeling for awhile, but later attempts to 'drill out' the cap ended badly, and I would strongly urge anyone considering this container as a spare AAA keychain holder to please consider other more viable options.


----------



## valravn (Jan 5, 2014)

I use an HPRC 1300, which fits 6 cells, with some rattle. 4 paper tissues or microfiber cleaning fabric solves that for me. next to no sideways rattle. might not fit protected cells.
http://www.plaber.com/1300.htm

Only thing... i mostly swap 3 batteries at once, and then cant remember which ones are still full...
i should mabye do full=positive toward the hinge or something..

full case: 
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/g6t0xgaaxsretjh/P1010861.JPG


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if the CountyComm AA battery locker will fit a AW 14500? 

I got the 123 battery locker from them and it is great (nearly perfect); all I had to do was cut a small circle of thin white packing foam and simply place it at the bottom to stop the small amount of rattle that it had. The packing foam is pretty thin (only a mm or maybe a few thick) and comes in sheets. The diameter of the tube is ideal, but there was just a tiny amount of space from top to bottom.

CountyComm has AAA lockers, too. And they have those cable keychains in two sizes (which are good for connecting battery lockers). ..And those matchstick cases in an olive color that hold a 18650 or two 123s.

I just placed another order with them and got another 123 locker, but also ordered the AA locker to hold a spare AW 14500 for my SC52w. I just hope it is long enough to hold it and still close completely to be waterproof. If no one knows, I'll report back in a few days when I get my order.

I also have the Titaner titanium battery and pill case that holds a 123. Pricey, but very nicey!

EDIT/UPDATE: 

The AA battery locker fits a AW 14500 perfectly; as in, it barely fits. It doesn't slide right out when you tip the locker over, but it comes out on the first shake, every time. And the 14500 isn't too tall for the locker, so I'm very happy with my purchase.

The matchstick cases have a mirror glued to the inside of the lid. I'll have to try to get it out. What is it there for?


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Nov 7, 2014)

Heya, bit late replying in on this one, but I recently bought aluminium pill tubes for my batteries... they fit all 18650's and a multitude of other items:
I don't have any image hosting site accounts sorry, so just linking an example from FleeceBay*
http://tinyurl.com/eBayPills​*

Found them to be very very good... and I can attach them to whatever I need with the carabiner clips. 

Another thing I have started using recently and is very very cheap are tubes from Effervescent tablets... a bit like these (I get mine though from Aldi at less than €1 a tub, some tablets and a free waterproof tube in one! )
*http://tinyurl.com/EffervescentTubes​*


You don't realise all the things around you that could be re-used for other purposes until it hits you sometimes!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 7, 2014)

Jaegerbomb said:


> Heya, bit late replying in on this one, but I recently bought aluminium pill tubes for my batteries... they fit all 18650's and a multitude of other items:
> I don't have any image hosting site accounts sorry, so just linking an example from FleeceBay*
> http://tinyurl.com/eBayPills*
> 
> Found them to be very very good... and I can attach them to whatever I need with the carabiner clips.



I wouldn't use any metal container to store batteries in, even if the inside was coated to prevent shorts. I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 7, 2014)

burntoshine said:


> ....
> CountyComm has AAA lockers, too. And they have those cable keychains in two sizes (which are good for connecting battery lockers). ..And those matchstick cases in an olive color that hold a 18650 or two 123s.
> ....
> The matchstick cases have a mirror glued to the inside of the lid. I'll have to try to get it out. What is it there for?


I'll just note that I've used a CountyComm AAA locker for a few years and it's really great, I don't carry it on my keychain though. I'm very happy with it as it's as tough as nails seals good, and is light weight. They seem a bit expensive, but Delrin items usually are.

The mirror in the WP match-case would be there for emergency signaling.


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello WalkIntoTheLight,

Most of my flashlights could be considered metal tubes and I store batteries in them without incident... and trust them to work when needed.

Tom


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 8, 2014)

SilverFox said:


> Hello WalkIntoTheLight,
> 
> Most of my flashlights could be considered metal tubes and I store batteries in them without incident... and trust them to work when needed.
> 
> Tom




Yes, but those metal-tube flashlights are specifically designed to not conduct electricity when you have them turned off. I don't believe a metal aluminum tube (designed for other purposes) is meant to protect against shorts. But it's your choice to risk it. Probably the worst thing that will happen is you ruin the battery. (That's not the worst possibility, but it's more likely than a dangerous outcome.)

IMO, I really don't see what's wrong with a plastic container.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Nov 19, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I wouldn't use any metal container to store batteries in, even if the inside was coated to prevent shorts. I wouldn't trust it.



Nah, the tubes are a little longer than any batteries that go in them, I popped some insulation into the bottom and top (cut to size of cylinder and dropped it in, same in lid...), nice tight fit so they don't come back out... and then never an issue.
The sides of the batteries will not conduct (if they are then they are already damaged to a point where they are an issue... ) so happy days... 
Haven't had any issues with them yet.. and realistically both positive and negative would need to be connected in order to have issues with discharging etc... but protected batteries have enough 'side-wall' on them that I am safe as is...

I do take your point on board though and I do agree that it could be a problem, but I believe I have safeguarded against it.


----------



## Norm (Nov 19, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I wouldn't use any metal container to store batteries in, even if the inside was coated to prevent shorts. I wouldn't trust it.


I use an aluminum pill container, no insulation needed, the container is 10MM longer than the battery, so unless the container shrinks 10MM there's no possibility of a shorted cell. 

Norm


----------



## AA#5 (Nov 19, 2014)

I had the same problem with the cheap, ill-fitting containers. I just ordered some better ones from the Fenix store. Haven't received them yet but they're obviously better: Only $3.99 & they hold three 18650's. (Type in "Battery Storage Box" in "search")

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrT...sGZmEZ27ZcBS4hYv4WJuGEcAPQ-?p=the+fenix+store


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Nov 20, 2014)

Norm said:


> I use an aluminum pill container, no insulation needed, the container is 10MM longer than the battery, so unless the container shrinks 10MM there's no possibility of a shorted cell.
> 
> Norm



Completely agree with you to be honest, but no harm being extra extra safe 
The main reason for the foam I inserted (it is almost identical to a firm sponge foam) is to stop rattle and play with the extra room in the tube because it is that much bigger than the battery... the battery slightly indents into the sponge and it prevents rattle while also preventing any touch of terminals to metal... win-win in my opinion


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 20, 2014)

Norm said:


> I use an aluminum pill container, no insulation needed, the container is 10MM longer than the battery, so unless the container shrinks 10MM there's no possibility of a shorted cell.



I was thinking if there is a nick in the plastic wrapper of the battery, then you could get the anode (or is it the cathode?) conducting through the side of the battery. If that's touching the aluminum case, it could cause a short.

I know I tend to nick some of my cells from time to time. Small scratches don't seem to conduct, but I've purposely done some larger scratches (okay rips may better describe it) and I have noticed that they can conduct.

If it's in a flashlight, you're getting the short interrupted by the switch. But in a metal tube, there's no such protection.

I'm not sure if all cells are designed that way. It may have been an alkaline battery I experimented on.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 20, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I was thinking if there is a nick in the plastic wrapper of the battery, then you could get the anode (or is it the cathode?) conducting through the side of the battery. If that's touching the aluminum case, it could cause a short.



Usual it will not be a problem, because the there will still be a wrapper thickness distance between the case and the battery metal.
It the wrapper is damaged at the top or it is a large piece that is missing, it is a problem.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 20, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> *I was thinking if there is a nick in the plastic wrapper of the battery, then you could get the anode (or is it the cathode?) conducting through the side of the battery. If that's touching the aluminum case, it could cause a short*.
> 
> I know I tend to nick some of my cells from time to time. Small scratches don't seem to conduct, but I've purposely done some larger scratches (okay rips may better describe it) and I have noticed that they can conduct.
> 
> ...



This. If you are carrying in an airtight aluminum container then you effectively have a small bomb in your pocket with a short. That wrapper thickness is about .005 and you are assuming everything is perfectly round which they are not.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 20, 2014)

Glock27 said:


> I carry a spare 18650 in a waterproof match case. You can find them in Wal Mart sporting goods for a buck.
> http://www.bestglide.com/waterproof_match_holder.html
> 
> G27



I have those... an 18650 fits in it? I thought it was way too short!


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Nov 21, 2014)

Verndog said:


> This. If you are carrying in an airtight aluminum container then you effectively have a small bomb in your pocket with a short. That wrapper thickness is about .005 and you are assuming everything is perfectly round which they are not.



If you are carrying or using damaged batteries then that is the problem. Not the mode of storage/transport. In my opinion.

Anyone using li-ion batteries does (SHOULD!) understand the dangers associated with incorrect use/damage to batteries.
Every time I swap out batteries, charge or store batteries I give them a once over (which should be any sane person's practice with batteries that are known to be volatile if misused/mishandled (again in my opinion)).
Any damage - Bye bye battery.

The correct maintenance and care of batteries is a different topic and affect not just storage but other items (for example this same concern could exist with using damaged batteries in your torch, or in your charger, or leaving them down on a surface even!)

As said, I do completely understand ye're concerns and reservations, but I think saying that the containers are a bad storage solution is incorrect. When used correctly (as anything with li-ion batteries should be) then they are a great waterproof storage solution.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 21, 2014)

Jaegerbomb said:


> If you are carrying or using damaged batteries then that is the problem. Not the mode of storage/transport. In my opinion.
> 
> Anyone using li-ion batteries does (SHOULD!) understand the dangers associated with incorrect use/damage to batteries.
> Every time I swap out batteries, charge or store batteries I give them a once over (which should be any sane person's practice with batteries that are known to be volatile if misused/mishandled (again in my opinion)).
> ...



I am saying that carrying them in aluminum or other metal air tight containers could be dangerous if there is a wrapper nick that went undetected. You could insulate the positive end to prevent the possibility, or rely on the fact you have thoroughly checked the wrapper everytime you put it in there...or use a non conductive type container and not worry.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 21, 2014)

A plastic container would provide one extra level of safety, in case you fail to notice that one of the other safety features (the wrapper) has failed.

Also, if something catastrophic did happen, flying plastic bits are less likely to hurt you than flying metal bits.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 22, 2014)

IMO i think a plastic container with aluminum wrapped around would not be a bad idea but yeah if something did happen to the batteries the plastic pieces would be safer. I wouldn't use an aluminum box for batteries.


----------



## fivemega (Nov 22, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I wouldn't use any metal container to store batteries in, even if the inside was coated to prevent shorts. I wouldn't trust it.


*Even if inside is curved (half ball) that there is no contact to positive and negative physically?*


----------



## lildave (Nov 22, 2014)

18650 or 2X 123 fit perfect in a plastic dime holder. From ebay. $.69
http://shop.hobbiesdepot.com/One-New-Coin-Safe-Square-Coin-Tube-Dime-Size-1-UNIT-CH-T-DIM-SQ.htm


----------



## lumicycle (Nov 23, 2014)

Dime holders seem like a great idea! Some good suggestions here, but I have a hard time spending money since pharmaceutical pill bottles work *okay* and it seems like we get several of those coming in here every couple months. The narrow ones usually fit 17/18650, the wider ones can take 4xAA, both with some rattle. I have a middle size also that probably would take 4xAAA (3xAA confirmed) but I haven't checked. None are ideal since the opening is typically much more narrow than the body of the container, but free, accessible, and serviceable, so I'll stick with it for now.


----------



## Gene (Nov 23, 2014)

I have used assorted metal tubes of all sizes to store or carry batteries for many years with no negative reprocussions. BUT I always insert dense foam or soft rubber at both ends AND make sure the wrapping on the cell is not compromised.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 23, 2014)

My main issue with metal battery cases is in the types of batteries that can leak are put in them and ruin the metal. With plastic you can wipe the mess up and use cleaners and solvents to remove the residue but metal ends up corroding. As far as metal tubes are concerned as long as one makes sure no electrical contact can be made shorting the cell out inside the container it should be as safe as anything else. I think carrying single cells around a metal tube may be in some ways safer than plastic. The advantages of metal is it is stronger than non metals the disadvantage is that if something does damage a metal carrier it can lead to shorting out the cell inside of it using the metal tube as a conductor while plastic wouldn't do that. If one considers the possibility and the possibility of damage of a carrier is high enough for concern then more than a confined tube is probably the wise choice.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Nov 24, 2014)

Verndog said:


> I am saying that carrying them in aluminum or other metal air tight containers could be dangerous if there is a wrapper nick that went undetected. You could insulate the positive end to prevent the possibility, or rely on the fact you have thoroughly checked the wrapper everytime you put it in there...or use a non conductive type container and not worry.



Ok but the poster that you quoted to back up your worry, went on to say nick's didn't cause any issues, it was only when larger damage 'on purpose' was caused.
One can assume this sort of large scale damage could not go unnoticed/undetected, and if it was this major then it would be a major worry for me to use this battery in a charger or torch let alone a container... in fact I wouldn't even keep it in a plastic or any container on my person... I would be disposing of said battery ASAP:
_
"I was thinking if there is a nick in the plastic wrapper of the battery, then you could get the anode (or is it the cathode?) conducting through the side of the battery. If that's touching the aluminum case, it could cause a short.
I know I tend to nick some of my cells from time to time. Small scratches don't seem to conduct, but I've purposely done some larger scratches (okay rips may better describe it) and I have noticed that they can conduct."

_In my personal case, I inserted a small bit of foam at either end (to prevent any rattle primarily, but it also doubles as an insulator). 
I think this scare mongering is a bit misleading... because regardless of container type... li-ion batteries should be cared for properly as there have been instances of issues with mistreatment of them. So if you are using them.. then look after them... 

The container we are referencing doesn't need to be used for li-ion only.. you could throw some AA in there with no fear of them shorting either, the length of barrel is massive, it ain't gonna explode on you... same with some primary CR123's for example... so it is not the container that is the issue... it is the type and care of that type of battery that should be controlled, as any battery shorting would be an issue. 
The tops and bottoms are also domed and means it is impossible for connections to be made (even without insulation)... I will try get some pics shortly if I get a chance.

At the end of the day it is just a suggestion, and there are a number of people for and against them for different reasons... it is up to the individual if they choose to utilise them.

In my opinion I feel that I am able to look after my batteries well, I need a hardy container that is 100% watertight and can take knocks, dust, dirt without any issue... 
So I 'need' to use something as solid as these containers... and because I look after my batteries I know I have a 0% chance of an incident with these containers... 

If anyone feels they cannot look after li-ion batteries then don't use them... I agree completely... 
In fact, in my opinion, if you allow your batteries to become so damaged they are an explosion risk then I say you should not be using these type of batteries full stop.


----------



## Jaegerbomb (Nov 24, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> My main issue with metal battery cases is in the types of batteries that can leak are put in them and ruin the metal. With plastic you can wipe the mess up and use cleaners and solvents to remove the residue but metal ends up corroding. As far as metal tubes are concerned as long as one makes sure no electrical contact can be made shorting the cell out inside the container it should be as safe as anything else. I think carrying single cells around a metal tube may be in some ways safer than plastic. The advantages of metal is it is stronger than non metals the disadvantage is that if something does damage a metal carrier it can lead to shorting out the cell inside of it using the metal tube as a conductor while plastic wouldn't do that. If one considers the possibility and the possibility of damage of a carrier is high enough for concern then more than a confined tube is probably the wise choice.



Yeah, I think you are spot on, horses for courses. 
If you need longer storage times, with pleasant conditions (storage in a room at home for example) then plastic is the way to go. (they aren't going to be exposed to elements etc)
If you need storage for a weekend, hiking or mountaineering, with inclement weather, then you need something sturdier and solid. (come back from the outing... store them away in the plastic again).

So there are definitely pro's and con's of each containers and perhaps a combination of them is required (I used the above exactly... plastic in the spare-room, metal when I bring them outside, back in plastic when I get home)


----------

